# Pooch test???



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Well I have been watching my pygmy doeling like a hawk because when I got her she was in with all different kinds of goats and I am a little worried she could be bred. If she is it could be by a standard goat and she is also to young. I would want to lute. She may just beginning to go into heat. I have never seen a doe in heat. The only sign she is showing currently is a swollen vulva. I am also unsure of her age because I do not believe the guy I got her from that she was 8-9 months old. I do not have any bucks so she would have to have been bred before I got her in November. I am praying she is just going into heat because I do not want her to have to go through all this so young.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

my untrained eye says yes to being bred, but only way to know is to do a blood test.

as for age, look at her teeth. those are good indicators of approximately how old she is









is she exhibiting other signs of heat?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Was her tail that messy when you got her or is this a recent thing? I'd say that she is in heat and if she is under a year old, the tooth chart that nchen7 posted will help with age estimate.

Also, most first timers will start to form an udder at around 6-8 weeks prior to delivery, you can most certainly tell udder development on a FF as opposed to a seasoned doe... a maiden udder will be two teats on her belly, a forming udder will have definition between the teats and belly with glandular tissue.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

nchen there is no signs of heat other then the swollen vulva and discharge. According to the chart she is under a year old which is what I thought. The person I got her from said she is 9-10 months old but I think she is even younger then that. My guess would be closer to 5-6 months old.

liz the discharge is recent I noticed it and the swollen vulva yesterday when I was feeding the goats. I have been keeping a very close eye on her and actually felt her teats this morning because she is very furry and you really can not tell if she has the beginning of an udder under all the fluff. There is no udder forming. I have had 3 does give birth and one was a FF but I have never seen any go in heat because I purchased them already bred. 

I will continue to watch her for more signs of heat or pregnancy. If she is going into heat how long until she starts the flagging, vocalizing, and mounting? Also how long should it last? I do have 2 wethers who were all over my does right before they kidded so I would think they may start chasing her around or vise versa if she is in heat.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

then maybe it's just a quiet heat. my girls this past year I've noticed some heats they're so loud the whole island can hear that they're in heat. other heats it's just a little swelling down there and some discharge. maybe keep your eye on her and see what happens?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

The chart for the teeth is just a rough idea. Not totally accurate at all.

I know someone that had a three year old buck that was still a milk tooth. I have a 7 year old doe that still is not a full mouth doe. 

can you post a picture of her? The full thing? Also is there a buck near you? If so take a rag, wipe it all over him get it nice and smelly and take it to her, she how she reacts with it. That is a good not 100% accurate idea if she is in heat or not.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

sweetgoats said:


> The chart for the teeth is just a rough idea. Not totally accurate at all.
> 
> I know someone that had a three year old buck that was still a milk tooth. I have a 7 year old doe that still is not a full mouth doe.
> 
> can you post a picture of her? The full thing? Also is there a buck near you? If so take a rag, wipe it all over him get it nice and smelly and take it to her, she how she reacts with it. That is a good not 100% accurate idea if she is in heat or not.


Here are some pictures of her from today. We do not have any bucks nearby.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Well she is getting more swollen in her back area. Not sure how long this should last if this is a heat. Does anyone have an idea? She seems normal other then the swelling. No other signs of heat or pregnancy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We would need a picture of her back end.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> We would need a picture of her back end.


This is the best pic I can get tonight but I can try again in the morning.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Sorry pics won't load right here is the other one.


----------

